# Help..need info



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a new 2014 cruze diesel...luv the car...can somebody show me pics or tell me where the oil filter is and fuel filter is on this car. I drive 45 min to work one way, I shouldn't have any troubles with the DPF plugging for the emissions ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd tell you to read your owners manual but the oil and fuel filter locations are not identified in it - I just checked. I suspect the oil filter is sitting around somewhere on top of the engine like it is in the gasoline powered Cruzen but it's not identified in the owners manual. The fuel filter is most likely on the underside of the car somewhere. As for the DPF, with your drive the car should be able to keep it clean (Page 1-21 of the owners manual).

Welcome to CruzeTalk  and to the world of dumbing down our cars.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

If you do a "Search" of the previous threads for the past 1-2 months, you will find this info there including a picture of the fuel filter located on the underside of the car just ahead of the passenger side real wheel arch. It does not have to be changed until 30,000 miles. Just watch your fuel filter life monitor on your Driver Info. display. The oil filter is in under the engine sort of inside the passenger front wheel housing.


----------



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

can somebody be a little more specific on where the oil and fuel filter is located on the chevy cruze diesel...maybe send me links on where it is on here...does the fuel filter have a drain on it to drain any water out periodically thank so much..thanks


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

The folks just answered you and if you really think about it your car has 2 years of free service. Why worry about it. Just take it in to the dealer. The dealer checks the fuel filter as a part of the free service and drains any water if needed.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Chevymandsl01 said:


> can somebody be a little more specific on where the oil and fuel filter is located on the chevy cruze diesel...maybe send me links on where it is on here...does the fuel filter have a drain on it to drain any water out periodically thank so much..my e-mail is [email protected] so you can send the info to there as well since I don't check this all the time..thanks


The oil filter is on the passenger side just under the alternator. The fuel filter is underneath the car. You will have to remove the under body panel to access it. It will be on the passenger side in front of the rear tire.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> The folks just answered you and if you really think about it your car has 2 years of free service. Why worry about it. Just take it in to the dealer. The dealer checks the fuel filter as a part of the free service and drains any water if needed.


While its in for routine service ask the service tech where these filters are located.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

in the picture you see the oil filter right under the alternator. The cap that has a nut built in on the top


----------



## crazymind (Jun 24, 2013)

The oil filter is a bitch!! We had one in the other day and you have to turn the wheel all the way to the left. Its on the pass side right above the cv axel. With a 32mm socket a three inch extension and a little finesse you can get it. Haven't done a fuel filter yet so can't tell you on that one. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

crazymind said:


> The oil filter is a bitch!! We had one in the other day and you have to turn the wheel all the way to the left. Its on the pass side right above the cv axel. With a 32mm socket a three inch extension and a little finesse you can get it. Haven't done a fuel filter yet so can't tell you on that one.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q


Do you think I can get to it if I drive my car up on ramps?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

After you drop the aero panel, here it is in this thread... 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...r-service-question-post466505.html#post466505


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> After you drop the aero panel, here it is in this thread...
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...r-service-question-post466505.html#post466505


Thanks but sorry, I meant the oil filter. Since it seems like I might have to turn the wheel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Thanks but sorry, I meant the oil filter. Since it seems like I might have to turn the wheel.


My bad I should have used the quote feature. This was for the OP. Not sure about turning your wheels on the ramp. They put that thing in as horrible a spot as the power steering tank on a 3800 series motor. I ran into similar issue with my fuel filter on my Buick. Ramps and jacks are literally at the place you need to stick your hand/head at to service it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> My bad I should have used the quote feature. This was for the OP. Not sure about turning your wheels on the ramp. They put that thing in as horrible a spot as the power steering tank on a 3800 series motor. I ran into similar issue with my fuel filter on my Buick. Ramps and jacks are literally at the place you need to stick your hand/head at to service it.


Will be a fun weekend project. I may end up using a floor jack to raise the front of the car and still being able to turn the wheels if needed. I plan on posting a DIY thread when I finally get around to the oil change in a few weeks.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Will be a fun weekend project. I may end up using a floor jack to raise the front of the car and still being able to turn the wheels if needed. I plan on posting a DIY thread when I finally get around to the oil change in a few weeks.


4 jack stands and all your problems are solved. They aren't expensive.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

My dealer said oil filter was a pain also. As far as the dpf, if your drive is highway you'll be fine. Stop and go traffic for 45 minutes would not be good

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

